# Aide pour Automator



## garfield (10 Août 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Je cherche à savoir comment je pourrais faire un script automator qui rafraichisse régulièrement une page web, du genre chaque 15 minutes la page web est rafraichie jusqu'à ce que j'arrête Automator.Je sais même pas si c'est possible ce que je demande, je précise que j'ai jamais employé Automator.:rose: 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## tchek (10 Août 2006)

Hello

As tu regardé par ici ? :


@+


----------



## garfield (10 Août 2006)

Merci pour ton aide Tchek, j'ai regardé sur ton lien mais j'ai pas trouvé quelque chose qui me convienne.
Par contre j'ai trouvé le logiciel webdesktop qui rafraichit les pages web selon le temps que l'on a fixé, ça me va très bien!  

Merci encore du coups de main!


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2006)

Autrement, tu as Opera qui a un rafraichissement integré, il suffit de l'integré par un 'Ctrl+clic', et la, pas besoin de plug ins,
Autrement, le debug menu ne propose pas quelque chose du genre?


----------

